# Buying the best TheraBand.



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys. So I have been looking for TheraBand here in my country since weeks now; and today I did it, I found their Official Romanian Website, and their single shop is right in my town







). They have many types of bands, which are the best for slingshots? Here's their website ( translated with google translate ) http://goo.gl/Br1A3 . 
Which is the best guys? Help me please, I'm pretty n00b.

Thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


I am from Romania, and I want to buy Thera Band!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

flav said:


> If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


I am from Romania, and I want to buy Thera Band!
[/quote]

Ebay


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


I am from Romania, and I want to buy Thera Band!
[/quote]

Ebay









[/quote]

Omg dude. Could you learn to read?

I said I found their Official Romanian Website, and their shop is in my town, but I don't know what type of bands I should buy. They have green, red, yellow, black and more. Here's the site with the products. Which one is good for slingshots? For powerful slings that can shoot very far away. ( I don't need very strong bands, I mean I'm pretty skinny, I don't have that much power to pull them )


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

flav said:


> If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


I am from Romania, and I want to buy Thera Band!
[/quote]

Ebay









[/quote]

Omg dude. Could you learn to read?

[/quote]
Yes once you learn to be a little less rude..dude!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, the OK got me. I thought that you were in Oklahoma state USA! -- Tex


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> If you are in the USA check out my latex! It is the same thickness as Thera-Band gold and has no additives and is a greaat buy. Ckick on link below and send a "personal Message" if interested. I have a special on for two 10 1/2 by 16 inch sheets and 12 die cut flat pouches for $15 with free shipping anywhere in the USA. -- Tex


I am from Romania, and I want to buy Thera Band!
[/quote]

Ebay









[/quote]

Omg dude. Could you learn to read?

[/quote]
Yes once you learn to be a little less rude..dude!!









[/quote]

Ok, Sorry if you found my reply rude. English is not my first language, so I might have used the wrong words.

Tex-shooter, thanks for trying to help me.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

TB SILVER or TB GOLD works for you


----------



## flav (Jul 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


> TB SILVER or TB GOLD works for you


Ok thanks.

But which are better tubes or bands?

I'm thinking about buying tubes too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

flav said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> But which are better tubes or bands?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying tubes too.


That is depend on what slingshots you shoot, I told Silver and Gold are flatbands


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Tubes last much longer than flats so depending on your budget get some for back up


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't suggest you which thera or tube is better because I'm not so skilled yet, but let me tell you that ever english is not my first language I've never been umpolite to ohers on this forum. To be polite and respectful is the first thing to be accepted in any forum as any community as well. How could you ask to an american one if he was able to read his own language? Cheers and welcome over here. Bob


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> But which are better tubes or bands?
> 
> I'm thinking about buying tubes too.


That is depend on what slingshots you shoot, I told Silver and Gold are flatbands 
[/quote]

Silver is also sold as tube









I would go with silver flat bands. For not so heavy ammo. More target shooter. Less power than gold. The solution is to buy both and check it out







good luck mate.


----------



## gigi (Jul 24, 2011)

Thera band gold is the best. I am from Romania too. Contact me and whe took about,where you looking for thera band thei have but just in 5,5 m rol. Me too im interet about.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Bands - The Theraband Gold flatbands work great. The silver is a bit weaker but still works fine. For a long butterfly draw, many shooters are using the black.

Tubes - The silver tubes will be much too powerful to pull. The black tubes are stronger than I like. I shot the blue for a while but changed to the green. The reds were too weak for my needs.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## 1246 (May 14, 2011)

I have theraband blue tubes. and they work fine. but needed to be shot with heavy ammo. I suggest green tube for all a round shooting.

I also have theraband gold flatbands. and they are good because you can cut them the way you want to.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is not a coincidence that many have the thera gold as their main stay. It has a thickness and power that is quite favorable for handling/accommodating what some one wants in a band either a light band or stronger band.

go with the gold


----------

